# New Car ...



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Anyone else get nervous when shopping for a new car, one that you have never driven, seen and its a private seller ... and on ebay. 

Even after i spent 2 years buying cars for work I used to get nervous .... I've been looking for a comfy estate to replace Monty - MOT expires in 10 days and its going to fail, you would have thought working in a garage it would be easy but it makes it ten times more difficult.

Anyway i'd got it down to an E Class estate, 530d E61, Mondeo 2.2 or 508, all have there pros and cons, - i was soooo close to buying a 535d but he wanted 8k for it and while it was a very nice car it was strong money for a 2009 car..... anyway i've just put a best offer in on something on ebay......can you guess what it is out of the cars from above. You have a 1 in 4 chance of being right


----------



## MDC250 (Jan 4, 2014)

My money is on the E Class.


----------



## The happy goat (Jun 26, 2019)

E class?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's the Mondeo.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

If it was me, I'd take a punt on the 530d. 



Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## rob267 (Nov 27, 2015)

Bmw 530d would be my choice.

Sent from my SM-A405FN using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

The 508.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Good luck with your bid. When do you know if you've got it?
I love estates. I've had 2 Mondeos when we were showing dogs. Loads of space for all of the gear plus the giant schnauzer. Good luck!!


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Hmm

I’d opt for the mondeo as your choice, but really not sure. 

Good luck with it


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm guessing E-class - well that would be what I'd go for out of that list:lol:

Cheers,

Chris


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

530d or e class for me, so if you get nervous there is no hope for me, I already bought two or three lemons buying used private, one in fairness served us well, lesson learned don't buy a car when its coming down dark, and don't buy a car from a friend:lol:
Good luck on your hunt Stevie, I was nearly on the phone to you a few weeks back to have a look at a car for me on your back door:thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Its a classified add on ebay, still waiting on the seller. I think its the spending money that makes me nervous, i'm not to worried about it being a lemon, so far communication has be quick and he hasn't used the word m8 or bruv, or mint ...

Its an honest listing and presents its self quite well. I have a plan b and c, thinking about plan c is probably the better car but its at a trader and for me if someone wants shot of something they px it, if they feel confident with it then they will sell it themselves - unless your in birmingham, manchester, leeds, covenrty ... in fact most of the high risk covid areas are the ones where you should probably avoid buying a car from.

Oh and someone has picked the right car - and i'm in for a world of abuse at work if the bid is accepted !

Here are the 4 in no particular order

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Peugeot-...900315?hash=item3dae28955b:g:mQkAAOSw7MZfmG8s

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/NEW-1-YE...ES-E-CLASS-ESTATE-PANORAMIC-ROOF/224184747334

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/2009-BMW...475763?hash=item46b8765df3:g:6fAAAOSwvdJfl-3y

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Ford-Mon...029793?hash=item3dad366b21:g:FT0AAOSwD6hfh-sl


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

508 it is then!


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I have just bought them all now so you will have to start your search again!


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

How's this for a cop out.....

I'd be going for the one that has the most knowledgeable and enthusiastic owner with a shed load of invoices & receipts.

IMHO provenance is everything.

But part of me still favours the 530d  although from the sound of it it's the 508 

Whichever one you get I have my fingers crossed that it's good, solid, reliable transport for you. And yes, I guess being "in the trade" makes it worse, not better, when it comes to choosing.

Andy.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

I think the Merc looks good value. The price gap isn't as big as I would have guessed over the Peugeot and Ford. 

The pearlescent white paint of the Peugeot does help it look modern. It looks in good condition inside. The seats look good, but the photos do hide the driver's bolster. 

Don't expect much from the 2020 maps. The only difference between the 2012 and 2020 maps is the 2020 maps knows more roads to get you lost on.


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

Before seeing the adverts my view was to go for the Mercedes; after the adverts I'm quite taken by the 508 - looks a tidy and well-specified car.

Had a ride in one in France as a taxi - was pleasantly surprised by the amount of space and comfort in the back, also seemed to be a quiet and smooth ride. :thumb:


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Steve. Have you heard of Mercland? He advertises on a site I am on mbclub.co.UK and deals in cars around that age. The people who have bought from him who comment on the mbclub site are usually impressed with him and his cars. Just a thought
I've just had a look on his site. Doesn't seem to have much in that price range at the moment. Quite a high mileage estate at under £3k then it jumps to £8k. It was just a thought


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

It was indeed the 508, the Merc did look nice and in fairness is priced sensibly but i'd only want to pay £6000, they suffer with brake pipes, rear suspension airbags, compressor and injector leaks and although i can get bits cheap there is nothing worse than having to put your own car in the workshop taking up space for customers cars.

The 508 just looked tidy, its on matching pirelli tyres with good tread, has a full history, its due a service soon and cambelt next year, the inside looks clean too. I think it looks good in white too and has lots of toys. Oh and I paid £4700 for it.


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

Good choice!

She looks a lovely car, hopefully she'l be as reliable as she as tidy :thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Congrats Stevie will make another great work horse looks great condition


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

We will see on Saturday Derek, I wonder how they drive ... i've never even sat in one !


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Great news. It does look lovely. It does look as if it has been looked after and surely if it needs anything will be cheaper than the Germans to fix. Good luck with it. Love the colour and roof


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Nice looking car mate and a great price too


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It looks a lot of car for the money. 

I hope it's a good one.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh very nice, looks a nice motor and hopefully when you see it Saturday, will be great :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Car hire booked ... £99 for a one way ticket in a Corsa (bloody covid has increased prices) still its cheaper than the train. £272 for 2 people 1 way to Worcester !


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> Car hire booked ... £99 for a one way ticket in a Corsa (bloody covid has increased prices) still its cheaper than the train. £272 for 2 people 1 way to Worcester !


That's unreal! Living in NI, I can never quite get my head around the train fares you guys have to pay.

I was tempted by a 508 GT a few years back. Gorgeous car, and I'd say you'll be well impressed by the way it drives. I've always had good experiences with all my Peugeots (bar the 407), so I'd imagine itll be a cracker.

Health to enjoy it buddy.

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## streaky (Dec 2, 2006)

That’s a lovely looking car. I hope it serves you well.


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

What made you choose to use ebay?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Andy from Sandy said:


> What made you choose to use ebay?


Simply thats where it was advertised, I look at gumtree, autotrader and ebay. I like ebay - for classified adds as you can look back at feedback and see if they have purchased any bits for the car, so if on his feedback he had purchased a part from a breakers yard you can build up an image of the car.

It was also priced well, most of the GT's are £6000 upwards, this was different as its white, there is another white one on there but its 9k. Autotrader had 2 grey ones, one at £6400 sold quickly, the other at £5800 is still there, this one has the rare option of JBL hifi, had 4 matching premium tyres. Had it been on Autotrader i'd have still purchased it although ebays messaging system is easy to use and allows you to make offers.

Having spent 2 years traveling the uk buying cars for a dealer - as well as prepping and selling them you get a feel for the good and the bad ones.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

I change my cars every couple of years and I genuinely can't remember the last time I test drove one (stupid I know) I do my research and reviews etc though.

On the back of this I usually buy subject to viewing and have only ever once had an issue with this, ever so slight, but the car had some damaged trims the pics and video didn't show so we negotiated a deal for me to take the car 'as was' and rectify myself. Just as well as I live in Barnsley and this was a Franchised dealer in Croydon and I'd only bought a one way ticket...

I also bought a 2019 S90 awd a couple of months ago and this is the first time I regretted not driving a car, the car was superb but the cabin noise was too much for me. This was an ultra low mileage car and unfortunately it also had an ever so slight pull to the left so I ended up returning it.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

And so the journey begins

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

Looks a very nicely presented car indeed Steve.

Nice touches with the JBL, premium matching tyres and the proper 508 mats.

Hopefully it's not a bag of spanners when you test drive it as that's a cracking price you've got it for.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

sshooie said:


> I change my cars every couple of years and I genuinely can't remember the last time I test drove one (stupid I know) I do my research and reviews etc though.


Wow, you never test drive???

Reminds me of our friends who buy sofa's on-line without ever sitting on them.

Bonkers!!


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

That mondeo looks nice, even thought about it for me but milage is too high for miles I do.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

nbray67 said:


> Wow, you never test drive???
> 
> Reminds me of our friends who buy sofa's on-line without ever sitting on them.
> 
> Bonkers!!


Loads of people buy without test driving. Not just the people desperate to get the latest model first either.

Look how many online deliver to your door dealers are popping up. Buying a used car unseen seems bonkers to me.

If someone really desires the car they can manage to ignore shortcomings.


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

I bought my current car as a 6-month old pre-reg with 93 miles on the clock, so effectively brand new. Although I'd sat in similar in other dealers' showrooms I hadn't driven one until I took it off the forecourt, 150 miles from home. Whole deal was agreed over the phone and I assumed it would be good to drive - it's a modern car with auto gearbox, how much am I realistically going to learn from a test drive..? I'm 6'5" so most important for me was to know there would be enough headroom - I'd already confirmed this by sitting in showroom cars.

Anyway, that was 2.5 years ago and I'm still just as happy with her now as I was on the day I collected her. :thumb:


----------



## Deathstar (Jan 13, 2013)

Yup, the same I never test drove my car. 
9 months old with 50 miles on the clock, so effectively new as like the poster above.
I did however take a 2 year old version out to see how it performed.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

St Evelyn said:


> I bought my current car as a 6-month old pre-reg with 93 miles on the clock, so effectively brand new. Although I'd sat in similar in other dealers' showrooms I hadn't driven one until I took it off the forecourt, 150 miles from home. Whole deal was agreed over the phone and I assumed it would be good to drive - it's a modern car with auto gearbox, how much am I realistically going to learn from a test drive..? I'm 6'5" so most important for me was to know there would be enough headroom - I'd already confirmed this by sitting in showroom cars.
> 
> Anyway, that was 2.5 years ago and I'm still just as happy with her now as I was on the day I collected her. :thumb:





Deathstar said:


> Yup, the same I never test drove my car.
> 9 months old with 50 miles on the clock, so effectively new as like the poster above.
> I did however take a 2 year old version out to see how it performed.


Yeah I get that as we've bought cars without a test drive but test drove equivalent models.

No test drive of similar or even sitting in one for comfort/seating position etc.... to then buy one blind is not something we'd ever do.


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

I bought my car in September without even sitting in one. I had a year old C43 estate that I had only put 2k on in a year so it was wasted sat on my drive. I just wanted to downsize so there wasn't so much money in a car sat there doing nothing. I had a deposit on an ex demo cla (yet another merc) but the dealer was messing me about, I started looking online and at different things. I have had loads of estates so fancied a change but still something that would take a couple of dogs if need be. Found a bmw dealer in Sunderland with about 4 pre reg X2models (the crossovers that people who haven't driven one hate) with only 12 miles on the clock with over a 30% discount. Had it delivered, c43 part exd and a five figure sum back into my savings. I absolutely love it and am already using it more than I did the c43. It wasn't a big deal to me not driving one before buying. It was a new car, I have had a bmw before so knew their gearboxes/engines were good. It's actually a smoother gearbox than the c43. I'm thrilled with it. If I hadn't have liked it, I hadn't lost as there was such a big discount on it. The part ex figure was showing more than I paid when I put it in wbac.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The car was good, it did however take 2 hours to try and sort out temp insurance










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

SteveTDCi said:


> The car was good, it did however take 2 hours to try and sort out temp insurance
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Liking nice :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Thats a good looking car that mate, really nice


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Pleased it worked out well Stevie, hope she serves you well


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

It looks very nice. I do like that special white and the roof sets it off. Hope its a cracking car. It certainly looks good


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Welcome to the Peugeot club. 

It is a good looking car. The pearlescent white and the panoramic roof make it. I'm sure the white will look even better in the sun.


----------



## St Evelyn (Mar 15, 2019)

I agree, it looks great.

Never been a massive fan of a lot of solid white cars, but I really do like the way pearlescent white cars sparkle - looks good in that picture, going to look amazing once you've detailed it and catch it in the sunlight. :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

We are home now, it drives really well. I do need to find a comfortable position, the clutch rest - even though it’s an auto isn’t in the best position. It’s clearly been looked after and a genuine reason for sale. 

It’s had paint on the rear bumper and a smart repair on the osr bumper corner but it’s an 8 year old car. It was spotless inside, no dirt and freshly hoovered out. 

It needs a service and I want to change the gearbox oil so I’ll get that done at work.more pictures to follow.


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

nbray67 said:


> Wow, you never test drive???
> 
> Reminds me of our friends who buy sofa's on-line without ever sitting on them.
> 
> Bonkers!!


Yeah, I'm hardcore...


----------



## sshooie (May 15, 2007)

Looks nice, I had one a few years ago (another one I bought blind)...

Had a couple of issues with the TPMS and front parking sensor, covered under warranty but they never got the tpms sorted.


----------

